# running hairy goat



## peachick (Oct 18, 2011)

running hairy goat.
hairy running goat?
goat running hairy??
ohh, I dunno
but this is Elvira and her daughter Ivy today.




RunGoatieRun by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Oct 18, 2011)

Now THAT is a calendar picture!  Gorgeous!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 18, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## peachick (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks guys,  I thought it was a good one.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 18, 2011)

There are always those photos that I see and all I feel is jealousy because I didn't take them... That is one of them 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 18, 2011)

Are they silkies? if so, I must have one! the non fainting kind, if that is possible.


----------



## elevan (Oct 18, 2011)

Elvira is so gorgeous!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 18, 2011)

I am curious! (shocker, huh?)

What sort of coat care do they require?  any special feed?


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 18, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Oct 18, 2011)

How does Elvira get that wind-blown look?  its so beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

Congratulations on that Pic.  What a shot.  

Elvira is absolutely stunning.  Love the color of Ivy.  

Curious,  How old is Ivy and will her hair grow as long as her Mom's?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2011)

Hair raising experience, I would say.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow! Great pic, I love it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL! Love the hair. Did she just get back from the goat salon? What product is she using??


----------



## peachick (Oct 19, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> There are always those photos that I see and all I feel is jealousy because I didn't take them... That is one of them
> Thanks for sharing


hahah  I know that feeling too actually.  Dont be too jealous.  I was taking some fall photos yesterday and just happened to have my camera still with me  when I called the goats in from the field.  Elvira and Ivy were the farthest away, so they had the longest run.....and Im thinking ....  ohh that would be a pretty picture....  OHHH  I have my camera!!  DUH!

To answer everyone's other questions.  They are mini silky fainting goats.... and no, fainting is not really a requirement...  most of mine never faint.  They generally grow out of it as an adult.  Not sure I have ever seen these two fall over. I have one white doeling that gets stiff and falls often...  poor baby.

Elvira is close to 2 years old and Ivy is approximately 6 months old.  Neither of them will have their full coat until 3 years old....  and it will probably touch the ground.
Most Mini silkys do not have the facial hair that Elvira has (bucks generally have it)  so Elvira is an exception to the norm.  Little Ivy has a lot of coat for a doeling but she does not have the facial hair that Elvira has....  but her bangs are coming in nice.

As for coat care, I only get the burrs out of it....  its a very low maintenance coat.  The only time I have bathed or groomed her is the week before a show (twice).  I took a bunch of photos of her last month after grooming....  so if you want to see her with out the wind blown look  here is a thread with those photos...  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13671&p=1


for people that are interested in the breed....  I have some available. email me  peafowl@comcast.net


----------



## poorboys (Oct 19, 2011)

too funny, great pics


----------



## peachick (Oct 19, 2011)

I only had time to snap the camera a couple times....  here is the previous shot....




DSC_0031e by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

I have to say, I LOVE that plump looking doeling you have there! SO cute!


----------



## peachick (Oct 19, 2011)

lol  I have a photo of her when she was tiny and just starting to fluff out....  I tittled it "I'm not fat, I'm fluffy"


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

Hahaha! She looks like a gorilla with horns in the 2nd shot...


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 19, 2011)

I absolutely HATE being without my camera.  I have a lamancha buck kid here and a nubian buck kid and they are the oddest pair, but are best friends and I walked out last night to find them cuddled up together in the straw pile and it was just so darling that I wanted to share it, but alas, no camera.
I finally started having to say to myself, "Well, you may not have your camera, but at least you have this moment to enjoy the beautiful picture."
That usually makes me feel better


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> lol  I have a photo of her when she was tiny and just starting to fluff out....  I tittled it "I'm not fat, I'm fluffy"


DH says the same thing about Willard.  "I'm not fat.  I'm fluffy."  

They are really beautiful goats.  Can't wait to see Ivy with her flowing hair.  Thanks for the education on how long it takes them to get their permanent coats.  Amazing.  Never knew.


----------



## peachick (Oct 20, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Hahaha! She looks like a gorilla with horns in the 2nd shot...


so funny you said that.... I have a close up head shot of Elvira as my computer wallpaper, and about 3 days ago  hubby was working on it and said.... The photo of her has human like qualities.  my response was...  maybe ape like qualities.

DK.  I know what ya mean, missing those shots is dissapointing.....  but  I bet you take the camera out all week,  just incase they are cuddled again


----------



## peachick (Oct 20, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really cant wait to see her too.  Shes gonna be flashy I think 

I have a few boys that need homes..... You are close enough for a road trip...  come and get a couple


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea how tempting your statement is, but right now it's not feasible.  But will definitely think of you when ready.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 20, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> I have a few boys that need homes.....


Pity you can't post me a few, I've never seen anything like them here. I'd love some even just as paddock ornaments.


----------



## peachick (Oct 21, 2011)

yea  it would be quite a trip to ship some to Australia  


here are a couple photos of young bucks I have for sale.  All are very sweet, friendly, and gentle.  The are just starting to get beards and bangs, 6-8 months old. When they are adults with long coats they will be sooooo pretty.

Valentino -a tiny boy, getting a nice coat.



DSC_0023 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Toupee - he's gonna be really flashy



DSC_0010 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Wowzer - adorable and a little tank! 



DSC_0030 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## elevan (Oct 21, 2011)

I am in love with Valentino


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 21, 2011)

The are so FLUFFY!  Are they soft?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 21, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell you what,  I'll come to Australia and just squeeze one of two in my suitcase as a carryon.   Oh wait, they wouldn't let me do that would they?  Darned livestock restrictions.  I could bring straws?  No wait,  can't bring nitrogen canisters on the plane.   

What's a kid got to do to get another trip to Australia?


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, Customs might have issues with you bringing them in your suitcase. 

They are gorgeous Kat.


----------



## peachick (Oct 22, 2011)

ok wait....
if anyone is gonna take them down under  i wanna do it  ...  can I smuggle back a kangaroo ?
Fair trade I think...   a goat for a kangaroo.

Queenmum,  they are soft,  but not too soft or theyd require a lot of grooming  I think.

Elevan ,  this is Valentino's mom Rapunzel...   she is also Toupee's grandmother
He was born Feb 13..  his sister Valentine is available too.   *hint*




DSC_0001 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh pretty! 

I think goat for kangaroo is a fair trade.  How many shall I round up for you?


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Keep posting those pics Peachick.  I think I got DH convinced.  For future consideration.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Oh pretty!
> 
> I think goat for kangaroo is a fair trade.  How many shall I round up for you?


A roo and a wallaby and a couple possums would be good for me.


----------



## peachick (Oct 23, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> RareBreedFancier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giggles.... ohh  nice order!...  I'd like to order a pair of Kangaroo and a pair of Koala.

Ms Research... pictures?  omg  I have thousands!  Did you ever see photos of my first boy Buckley?  He passed away over the summer...  totally broke my heart.  He was a really coooool goat!  He is Ivy's dad.





DSC_0158 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 24, 2011)

Roo's, possums, wallaby and koala eh? Ok, easy done, I can get all those within 30min of here.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 24, 2011)

Buckley was indeed impressive.  So sorry for your loss.  

Thank you for sharing.  Appreciate the pics of your amazing herd.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful goats! Envious


----------

